# 3 Baby Bunnies



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

The other day when i was weedwacking i ran across a rabbit's nest...inside the nest was about 6 little bunnies. When I fist came into contact with it them a startled a couple and they ran out. I thought they were kinda cool so i put 3 of them into a cage just to care for them for a few days till they could run off on their own.

Im sure they woulda been okay had I just left them alone, but I liked them so i wanted to keep for a few days.

I let all 3 of them go today and they hopped away down the bunny trail...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

two


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have several more pictures and a few videos, but i have to go to the Tiger's game...

ill post later


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks like that cat wanted in to play


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

them sure are some cool bunnies


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

My cat..she would be goin nuts if she saw rabbits in the house..she is soo mean to other animals..but she loves me..she kills rabbits and racoons.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

must be a pretty tuff cat to kill a racoon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yum snake food!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Yum snake food!


 I concur.

-PK


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet bunnioes, they look different to uk bunnies!!!
that cats looks hungry


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

more


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Here are the videos....

Video 1

Video 2


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet bunnioes, they look different to uk bunnies!!!
> that cats looks hungry


 yeah, they look much darker than ours, and ours dont have the little white spot on the head. Very cute though!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have never seen rabbits like that here in IL either.

so dont think it is just a US thing that we have freaky rabbits


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam im jelous
i want bunnies so bad but i dont have room


----------

